

How Your Microsoft Points Will Become Dollars/Pounds/Euros/Whatever - nikelson
http://kotaku.com/how-your-microsoft-points-will-become-dollars-pounds-eu-513044467

======
sp332
Blogspam for [http://support.xbox.com/en-US/billing-and-
subscriptions/acco...](http://support.xbox.com/en-US/billing-and-
subscriptions/account-management/microsoft-points-retire-faq)

